# Word of the Week - Week 34 2015



## SENC (Aug 16, 2015)

This word isn't as uncommon as some other WoWs, but is a long time favorite that resurfaced this weel (can't remember the context).

spurious - an adjective meaning illegitimate, false, fake, bastard, inauthentic, dubious


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

SENC said:


> This word isn't as uncommon as some other WoWs, but is a long time favorite that resurfaced this weel (can't remember the context).
> 
> spurious - an adjective meaning illegitimate, false, fake, bastard, inauthentic, dubious



Oh boy. 




(p.s. what does _weel _mean is that next week's word?)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> what does _weel _mean is that next week's word?




*Origin of WEEL*
Middle English _wel, wele_, from Old English _wǣl_ eddy, pool; akin to Middle Dutch _wael_ pool, Old Low Franconian _wāl_ abyss, Old High German _wuolen_ to stir up, rumple....

Of course it could just be one of those southern words... Weel there looks like you done got a wee bit o' trouble with that there axle you know....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll offer a word too and use an example: 

Denigrate -- 
_
'I don't like country music, but I don't mean to denigrate those who do. And for the people who like country music, denigrate means 'put down'. _Bob Newhart

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Of course it could just be one of those southern words... Weel there looks like you done got a wee bit o' trouble with that there axle you know....



Or how about this- Y'all looks like you gots a flat taar on your weel......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 16, 2015)

SENC said:


> This word isn't as uncommon as some other WoWs, but is a long time favorite that resurfaced this weel (can't remember the context).
> 
> spurious - an adjective meaning illegitimate, false, fake, bastard, inauthentic, dubious


"Resurfaced this weel". What is weel? I know what a week is. Guess his Mississippi past has come out.


----------



## SENC (Aug 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> (p.s. what does _weel _mean is that next week's word?)


I'm thinking next week's word may be petulant.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'm thinking next week's word may be petulant.



While you stomp your feet and hide in the corner?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Aug 16, 2015)

Spurious? I know that guy... Won the Heisman at Florida and coaches at South Carolina now. The ol' ball coach...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 16, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Spurious? I know that guy... Won the Heisman at Florida and coaches at South Carolina now. The ol' ball coach...


He was certainly a spurious coach in DC!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 22, 2015)

Weel: future participle of wurl. 
Examples of usage:
- Wurl it's one for the money, two for the show...
- Weel be coming round the mountain ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

